# New affiliate: The Explorean Kohunlich, Mexico



## linsj (Aug 21, 2008)

From the August _Inside Track:_

Olé! Announcing Our Newest Club Affiliated Resort

Exploring the colors of Mexico is even easier now that The Explorean Kohunlich (http://www.theexplorean.com) is officially a Club affiliated resort. 

Nestled in the lush, natural setting of Mexico’s Yucatan Peninsula, this unique, all-inclusive resort offers an appealing collection of activities for adrenaline seekers or a relaxing haven for guests preferring a subdued escape from everyday life. 

All Members may now request reservations within the standard Club reservation window or use the Open Season cash option to visit this amazing resort. 

For Members with Elite status, a priority reservation window for reservations up to 365 days in advance of check-in has been established, and you may use Bonus Points as payment for the daily fee associated the inclusive elements of the resort.

Bungalows: Starting at 3,400 ClubPoints for a 7-night stay

Cabanas: Starting at 5,000 ClubPoints for a 7-night stay
Nightly stays are available; Three-night minimum. 
Contact a Club Counselor at 800-932-4482 for additional information or to request your reservation today.   


Check out the web site; it looks wonderful! It doesn't have many units, so I'm guessing it'll be tough to book.


----------



## DEROS (Aug 22, 2008)

This looks like a great place to get away and relax.  When my kids get a little older, the misses and I can do a get away to this TS.  (i.e have the kids stay at Grandma house)

This TS is definitely for couples only.  The rooms are not design to accommodate no more than 2 people, even in the Cabanas.  You would have to get 2 rooms for a family of 4, which is not bad 6800 to 10000 pts.  Also, they recommend that the youngest guest be 14 yrs or older.

There are only 38 Bunglows and 2 Cabanas.  I wonder how many current owners will jump aboard the HGVC club so that there will be enough inventory in the system, where non-owners will get a good chance of getting reservation 9 mths out.  Especially the Cabanas.  If I went there I would most likely want to stay in the Cabanas.

All in all, this place has spark my interest.  Would love to see some Aztec ruins and walk around the jungles of Mexico.


----------



## i39249 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Website looks nice*

Please note:

A daily fee of $75 USD per person (adults 
and minors) will be charged to cover the cost 
of one scheduled activity per day, all meals 
and beverages and ground transportation 
from Chetumal’s airport; payment will be 
required at check-out.  Club Members with 
Elite status may use Bonus Points towards 
the payment of the daily fee. 

$75 X 2 = $150 / day   X 7 days =  $1050 extra per couple / week.
For one activity included and all food and beverages, not too shabby.   

Definitely worth looking into.

Anyone been there ?


----------



## annenp (Aug 22, 2008)

all inclusive too.....


----------



## myip (Aug 22, 2008)

Where is this place located?  How far is this from Cancun?


----------



## Tabascoone (Aug 22, 2008)

myip said:


> Where is this place located?  How far is this from Cancun?



It is a couple of hundred miles south of Cancun almost to the border with Belize, about 35 miles West from Chetumal (also the nearest airport.)

http://www.worldmapfinder.com/Map_EarthMap.php?ID=/En/North_America/Mexico/Chetumal

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kohunlich

http://www.maplandia.com/mexico/quintana-roo/othon-p-blanco/kohunlich/


----------



## Socko33 (Feb 5, 2009)

*Has anyone been?*

Has anyone been to this place yet?

Looks great.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 5, 2009)

Socko33 said:


> Has anyone been to this place yet?
> 
> Looks great.



Here are the reviews from TripAdvisor.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 5, 2009)

Looks like in the absence of anything new to talk about, we're getting a bunch of recycled old threads... <sigh>  I guess there is nothing new anyway.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 5, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> Looks like in the absence of anything new to talk about, we're getting a bunch of recycled old threads... <sigh>  I guess there is nothing new anyway.



Hey let's spread some HGVC rumors.....like.......gosh....I don't even know what kind of rumors we could spread!


----------



## DEROS (Feb 5, 2009)

ricoba said:


> Hey let's spread some HGVC rumors.....like.......gosh....I don't even know what kind of rumors we could spread!



I'll start the rumor:  HGVC is dissolving "the club" and you will not be able to exchange to other properties.  I hope you bought the resort you like going to every year.

How about this one (more plausible rumor):  If you bought resell, you only have a 6 month window vs a 9 month window for Club Reservation and a 15 day window vs 30 day for open season.  Also instead of 9-12months for home you have 9-10 months.  

I hope HGVC doesn't read this and get weird ideas.  

Deros


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah let's not give them any ideas :rofl: 

How about a positive rumor...

HGVC announces
(1) Several new HGVC developed resorts in several new locations
(2) Dual Exchange affiliations with both RCI and II
(3) All new HGVC developed resorts will support a combination of the old and new point structure with over 50% of the rooms built under the old point structure. Rooms under the old point structure will be similiar to the latest set of HGVC resorts (Las Vegas Strip, Kalia Tower, Orlando Intl Dr and HGVC at Waikoloa). Rooms under the new point structure will continue to provide better amenities (view, location, decor, daily housekeeping, club floor, etc).


----------



## linsj (Feb 5, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


> Yeah let's not give them any ideas :rofl:
> 
> How about a positive rumor...
> 
> ...



#3 is a winner--although I like the other two too.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 5, 2009)

How about this one:
Blackstone Group has reached a tenative agreement to sell its Hilton Grand Vacation Club (HGVC) operations to Westgate Resorts.  The move will enable Blackstone to concentrate on its hotel operations.


----------



## nonutrix (Feb 6, 2009)

How about this one:

Hilton to plans to take existing luxury hotels located throughout the world in such cities as Hong Kong, London, Paris, Rome, Madrid, Brussels, etc and convert several floors into timeshare units much like Kalia Tower at HHV.  These units will be offered for sale through HGVC.  They will be tradable just like other HGVC properties.

What a dream that would be - don't wake me up!!!

nonutrix


----------



## linsj (Feb 6, 2009)

This thread has gotten way off topic!


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 6, 2009)

linsj said:


> This thread has gotten way off topic!



Shuush.  Its either that or we have to talk about The Explorean Kohunlich...

Now, as I recall, Hilton was either going to build a dozen new resorts in someplace other than Hawaii, Nevada or Florida, or sell HGVC to Westgate...


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 6, 2009)

Here's another one....

HGVC ANNOUNCES A MARCH MADNESS SALE !!

Here’s your chance to buy additional weeks at your home resort at the lowest prices ever (slightly below our current ROFR levels). All additional weeks purchased via this sale will count towards elite status. Cash only offer (no financing available). 

All excess inventory must go. Limited units availability. Act Now !! 

Q. Where did this inventory come from? 
A. This is inventory that was acquired via multiple sources (ROFR, loan default, trade in, etc).

Q. Why now?
A. We have a large number of units that we wish to unload.

Q. Can anyone purchase?
A. Only home resort owners in good standings can purchase additional weeks at their home resort. We are looking for existing owners that show the financial ability to make the initial purchase and continue with annual MF (income and credit history verification required).

Q. Any additional cost?
No, closing cost included.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 6, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


> Here's another one....
> 
> HGVC ANNOUNCES A MARCH MADNESS SALE !!
> Here’s your chance to buy additional weeks at your home resort at the lowest prices ever (slightly below our current ROFR levels)...



I like this one.  Count me in !


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 8, 2009)

*My last one (I promise * ).. it would be nice if we had an exclusive HHonors Benefit just for HGVC members.

Redeem for Less as a HGVC member
As a valued HGVC Cardmember, you can receive three Hilton HHonors reward nights at any Category 5 or 6 hotel for 90,000 HHonors points. This special savings is an exclusive benefit to HGVC Members. To redeem for this reward, please call 1-800-920-5649 and provide Reward Codes HGVC4U.

HGVC Point Upgrades 
Arrange for an upgrade within five days of arrival. You may upgrade from any category of room with a Free Night Award or a paid reservation. 
Upgrade rewards are available for 350 ClubPoints each. Most rooms require only one upgrade reward per night. However, some hotels require two or more upgrade rewards per night, depending on the view or room type. Availability varies by hotel. 

HGVC Paid Upgrades
At select hotels you can pay for an upgrade on a cost per night basis. The specific price varies by hotel and will be charged to your room during your stay. No HGVC or HHonor points are involved with paid upgrades.

HGVC 50% Off Regular Rack Rates
You can redeem just 1,000 ClubPoints for a certificate offering 50% off regular rack rates for a stay of up to six nights at select hotels.


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Feb 8, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


> *My last one (I promise * ).. it would be nice if we had an exclusive HHonors Benefit just for HGVC members.
> 
> Redeem for Less as a HGVC member
> As a valued HGVC Cardmember, you can receive three Hilton HHonors reward nights at any Category 5 or 6 hotel for 90,000 HHonors points. This special savings is an exclusive benefit to HGVC Members. To redeem for this reward, please call 1-800-920-5649 and provide Reward Codes HGVC4U.
> ...



Those are good ones!  Too bad it is not true...


----------



## benjaminb13 (Feb 8, 2009)

HGVC in Newport beach, Tahoe, Kauai and Palm desert


----------



## benjaminb13 (Feb 8, 2009)

Then.....
HGVC and Hyatt join forces....


----------



## ricoba (Feb 8, 2009)

benjaminb13 said:


> HGVC in Newport beach, Tahoe, Kauai and Palm desert





benjaminb13 said:


> Then.....
> HGVC and Hyatt join forces....



I like these two ideas. 

Anywhere in CA so I can do more Open Season get aways.


----------



## Socko33 (Apr 13, 2009)

*November 21-25 Trip!*

I am very excited to be going to the Explorean from 11/21-11/25 and then to the Hilton Cancun from 11/25-11/29.

I will be landing in Cancun at 9:55am on Saturday 11/21 and need to make the trek to Chetumal Airport where there is a shuttle, included, to bring us to the resort.

Just wondering if anyone has experienced this journey. I've tried some research on TripAdvisor...

Does anyone recommend renting a car vs taking a bus? Any advise would be appreciated.

THANKS!


----------



## annenp (Apr 14, 2009)

DEROS said:


> I'll start the rumor:  HGVC is dissolving "the club" and you will not be able to exchange to other properties.  I hope you bought the resort you like going to every year.
> 
> How about this one (more plausible rumor):  If you bought resell, you only have a 6 month window vs a 9 month window for Club Reservation and a 15 day window vs 30 day for open season.  Also instead of 9-12months for home you have 9-10 months.
> 
> ...



How about the rumor that HGVC is building more resorts like in Maui the Carribean


----------



## ricoba (Apr 14, 2009)

Socko33 said:


> I am very excited to be going to the Explorean from 11/21-11/25 and then to the Hilton Cancun from 11/25-11/29.
> 
> I will be landing in Cancun at 9:55am on Saturday 11/21 and need to make the trek to Chetumal Airport where there is a shuttle, included, to bring us to the resort.
> 
> ...



Wow, someone who is actually answering the original question!   Lucky you, form the pics it looks like a lot of fun.

I see from your post its not till November, but please give a review and an update when you get back. Pictures are always appreciated as well.

Have Fun!


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Apr 15, 2009)

Found these pieces of advice:

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Mexico-82/cancun-chetumal.htm

Answer
From the Cancun airport, its best to take a taxi to the bus station in Cancun. At the bus station, there will be a bus to Chetumal. It may not be for a few hours, but I'm sure they have them. You might need to go to Playa del Carmen and switch buses there. But you can take a bus to Chetumal. And buses are rarely if ever sold out, so you can just buy your ticket there, and go look around a bit while you're waiting.

And this forum seems to give some advice as well:
http://www.belizeforum.com/belize/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=154273


----------



## Socko33 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Driving*

Thanks for the replies!

Do you happen to know if there is a mapquest for mexico? I can seem to get google maps to work to find driving directions to the Explorean...

I think I may go with renting a car for the 4 days...Kayak.com has them at about $60 for the entire rental.


----------



## Blues (Apr 21, 2009)

Socko33 said:


> I am very excited to be going to the Explorean from 11/21-11/25 and then to the Hilton Cancun from 11/25-11/29.



Hi Socko.  My wife and I are contemplating a similar trip for our 25th wedding anniversary next Feb.  If you find out anything more, I'd really appreciate it if you'd either drop me an email or follow up on this thread.  Thanks!  

I followed a couple of the links, and it appears that the bus from Cancun (or Playa del Carmen, recommended in the link) is not a problem.  But the only busses I can find for the other direction leave Chetumal at around 4 AM   Based on that, I was thinking it would be better to rent a car.

I also looked into flying into Cancun and out of Chetumal, or vice versa.  But it looks like it's actually cheaper to do RT through Cancun and rent a car.

Our plans would be to do Kohunlich for about 5 days and Cancun for 7 days.  Any thoughts on the best order to do these?  Most flights from SFO arrive Cancun in the late afternoon, so I'm thinking Cancun first, rather than drive to Chetumal in the dark.  Sound right?

How hard was it to get reservations for Explorean?  Availability pretty good?  I would love to get a cabana for our time there, but the web site says the property only has two of them.  Also, if I want to do Cancun first, that means I have to wait until 9 months before the very last day of the trip to try for a Cabana at Explorean.  Perhaps it would be better to try Explorean for the first week, and if it's not available, then switch order.  Decisions, decisions.

Also, I'm kinda disappointed that in order to even *make* a reservation there, you have to call in and ask for a Club Partner specialist to call you back a day later.  That would seem to make it pretty difficult to try out different dates.  And all Mexican affiliates were taken off-line, so I'd have to call in for the Cancun reservation too.

Finally, it appears that the reviews for FAVC Cancun have some negative comments.  Does anyone think it may be better to try an RCI trade for Royal Mayan?

Thanks for all the help.  I'm getting excited by the idea of doing this next year.

-Bob, aka Blues


----------



## Blues (Apr 21, 2009)

Socko33 said:


> Do you happen to know if there is a mapquest for mexico? I can seem to get google maps to work to find driving directions to the Explorean...



Try entering "Kohunlich Mexico" into google maps.  It comes up with a bunch of bookmarks (or whatever you call those little pointer things), including one for the Explorean.



> I think I may go with renting a car for the 4 days...Kayak.com has them at about $60 for the entire rental.



I was wondering about rental cars, too.  There's an issue about insurance.  Search the Mexico board for posts about renting a car in Mexico.  The Mexican government requires that you buy liability insurance issued by a Mexican firm, which leaves out your own auto policy.  Some rental car companies include this compulsary insurance in their quotes, and some don't.  I ended up spending more than I anticipated in Cabo a few years back.  You should research this a little before committing to a rental car.  I plan to do the same.

-Bob


----------



## Socko33 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Lots to think about*

Our trip will be Thanksgiving week this year, so I'll be sure to type a report when we're back.

The Hilton Rep calls back fairly quickly for reservations, and I had zero problem booking for Thanksgiving week. The Cabanas, however, the rep said are hardly EVER available to HGVC...and she's never seen them available. They are still available on the Explorean's website though...maybe we can finagle an upgrade? DOUBT IT

I dealt with Lori Becerril directly regarding the Explorean booking. Her direct #: 407-722-3677.

We are taking a midnight flight from JFK to Cancun, and will land around 9am, I think. So we plan on driving to the Explorean and doing 4 nights there before Cancun. Our logic is that we'll be on excursions, climbing, nature, etc...and after that, we'll appreciate the beach and lounging in Cancun for another 4 nights. We are also flying RT from JFK-Cancun...almost half the price of any Chetumal flights.

the FAVC Cancun was booked during the dates we needed and there was only one hotel available via RCI...the resort, i don't remember the name, did not look too promising...so I booked 4 nights at the Hilton Cancun Hotel & Spa. Since I booked it incredibly early, I pay for 1 night upfront and received 30% off the rate. It came to $108/night. Putting that on my HH Amex makes the stay worth the money for some points.

When I plugged Explorean into Google Maps before, I did see the location of the Explorean, but was not able to get turn-by-turn directions...I guess I'll have to go old fashion and use a map or see if I can get it through a relative's AAA account.

As far as renting a car...all I did was a search via Kayak.com...They're about $9/day for a car (+fees, etc). I was not aware that insurance was mandatory! I do have an Amex Gold...I wonder if that insurance policy covers foreign cars?

Any more information you get on rental cars, feel free to message me!

I'll be sure to keep this updated should anything new come to light.

My girlfriend and I are VERY excited about this trip!


----------



## Blues (Apr 21, 2009)

*Thanks for all the information!*

Perhaps we'll get real lucky and get a cabana anyway.  We have some flexibility on our dates -- going during our anniversary would be nice, but we can change it a bit.  And Feb should be low season.

I had the same thought about doing all the nature activities first, and then kicking back.  There are some red-eyes from SFO-CUN, so I could do the same as you.  But I hate red-eyes.  Perhaps we should take a hotel for one night in Cancun and drive the next morning.

I doubt that your AmEx will get you the liability insurance.  Most US auto policies specifically exclude Mexico, and I think it has to do with the Mexican laws invalidating foreign insurance policies.  But I'm no expert in these matters, so you should certainly investigate for yourself.

Again, thanks for taking the time to respond.  Have a blast!

-Bob


----------



## Socko33 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Car Rental*

Some quick digging:

http://www.upgradetravelbetter.com/...ar-in-mexico-better-have-a-high-credit-limit/

http://travel.latimes.com/articles/la-tr-spot1-2008jun01

And, I just called AmEx...

AmEx will cover $50,000 in collision, but they don't cover liability...so if other people in the other car are hurt, then it is NOT covered...


----------

